# Where to live in London - female twenty-something



## CanadaCate (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a young professional (female, mid-twenties) looking to move to London around August/September after many years of dreaming of London life and would love some advice on where I might look for a flat.

I prefer central locations, but am on a pretty tight budget, as I likely won't have a job before I arrive. I am open to a flat share with a maximum of one or two flat-mates, but hope to spend less than 500 pounds per month.

Because I am female, it would be great to get some tips on safe, but vibrant neighbourhoods with good tube links where other twenty-somethings and young professionals live. Maybe this is too much to ask... 

Any suggestions or tips?!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

CanadaCate said:


> I'm a young professional (female, mid-twenties) looking to move to London around August/September after many years of dreaming of London life and would love some advice on where I might look for a flat.
> 
> I prefer central locations, but am on a pretty tight budget, as I likely won't have a job before I arrive. I am open to a flat share with a maximum of one or two flat-mates, but hope to spend less than 500 pounds per month.
> 
> ...


To put things into perspective for you, London is about 659 square miles and yes you have a rather ambitious list of requirements for your budget of less than £115/week. Making it more complicated is the fact that you don't have a job because another good parameter is being on a tube line which is convenient for your commute. 

Something else to consider depending on your exact time line for arriving is that the Olympics and Para Olympics will be in full swing in London in July and August. This could make searching for a flat more difficult as people are trying to take advantage of renting rooms for short periods of time at top prices.

The farther away you get from Central London, the cheaper things become. Well, relatively speaking anyway. The tube map is set in zones with Zone 1 being Central London and subsequent zones circle it. You simply won't find anything in Zone 1 in your budget. You _might_ find a couple of things in Zone 2, maybe look at Shephard's Bush, Kentish Town or Clapham.

To research neighborhoods:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet

Tube and bus maps plus travel info:

Home | Transport for London


----------



## CanadaCate (Apr 24, 2012)

That's very helpful Nyclon. Thanks so much for the tips!

I was thinking of heading over in September, but became concerned about competition for flat-shares from uni students.

I'm now considering an earlier arrival date, as I've been told there could be a surplus of temporary jobs during the Olympics, which I could take on to support myself upon arrival, while seeking a more permanent, professional position.

Either way it would be lovely to get a few more recommendations on neighbourhoods. I'm trying to narrow my search, as I've been a bit overwhelmed!

Thanks!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

CanadaCate said:


> That's very helpful Nyclon. Thanks so much for the tips!
> 
> I was thinking of heading over in September, but became concerned about competition for flat-shares from uni students.
> 
> ...


Chiswick, Richmond, Kew, Holland Park, Notting Hill, Kensington, Fulham, Battersea, Chelsea, Islington 

The Eastern side of London is probably cheaper, but, personally I don't think as nice or interesting.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Crawford said:


> Chiswick, Richmond, Kew, Holland Park, Notting Hill, Kensington, Fulham, Battersea, Chelsea, Islington
> 
> The Eastern side of London is probably cheaper, but, personally I don't think as nice or interesting.


She is not going to be able to afford any of those places on her budget.


----------



## Retro Specs (Jan 20, 2012)

Right move lists some flat shares but most are done on gumtree.

£500 a month for a room in a house should be good enough for lots of areas. You should base your decision on where you'll be working or studying - the fewer transfers the better, ideally you should be on the same tube line but it doesn't matter to much if you've got one transfer. Beyond that it will be a little stressful doing it twice every day.

Search for london area guides on Google to get some impressions. There's a few sites dedicated to moving to London with articles on different neighbourhoods. Generally most areas will have better and worse bits to them - it's not really like the US cities where whole neighbourhoods are dangerous. There's also official crime data by street available, search for this and use it to check out any flat you look at (I don't have enough posts to link to things yet).

Maybe somewhere like Belsize Park or Kentish Town in North London would be good. Camden is also good and walkable from the centre but might be slightly outside your price range. I've got friends who pay less than £500 a month for a room in a flat near Borough in Southwark which has a nice market and is very close to the Tate Modern and you can easily walk across London Bridge into the centre (and arguably Borough is part of the centre depending on your definition).


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't live in London, but some of my friends do. Just to give you an idea of what you're getting, value for money wise, I know one couple living about 10 minutes walking distance from Westminster and pay over £2000 a month for a one bed flat that is smaller than our lounge and kitchen. And I know another couple who live in London, off the tube lines, but with a train station with a connection to Clapham and then straight into Victoria (Sorry I can't remember what area. Starts with an S I think) But anyway, this couple pays £800 a month for a two bedroom house. So in my opinion, you're probably more likely to find something in your price range a bit further out. Something also to keep in mind when you're looking, yes you may find something for £500 a month, but is that just your rent, or does it include council tax, rubbish removal, water, heating, electricity, etc? Chances are you will have a very hard time finding something for £500 a month if you expect it all to be covered, but a relatively easy time if you have another, separate budget for utilities. But again, I don't live in London. I'm basing my comments on things I've learned from friends who live there, and my own experiences of living on my own in the US. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CanadaCate (Apr 24, 2012)

Cheers for all the great tips!

I plan on working, but likely won't have a job before I need to have rented accommodation, which is one of the main reasons I'm looking for an area with good transportation connections.

I'm hoping to stick to £500 a month inclusive of as much as possible, though I understand utilities and council tax, etc. can add up quickly, so I'm willing to stretch the budget a bit. 

Either way I understand space is at a premium, but would prefer a smaller, older flat centrally located to a larger, renovated flat further out!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CanadaCate said:


> Cheers for all the great tips!
> 
> I plan on working, but likely won't have a job before I need to have rented accommodation, which is one of the main reasons I'm looking for an area with good transportation connections.
> 
> ...


Remember, popular, well-located properties go very quickly, so be ready to stump up deposit, rent in advance and sign tenancy agreement as soon as you find something suitable. If you don't, someone waiting at the front door probably will. Private landlords and flat sharers prefer cash so raid your bank account or make sure your cash card has a big enough withdrawal limit.


----------



## josh.mathews (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I live on a budget of 500£/ month that includes everything food, travel, bills and whatever expenses. I live in West London which is zone 4 i.e. like 40 mins to zone 1 by tube. you can find places in richmond, hounslow, caledonian road and further on piccadilly line or south of london. If you spare 15-30mins travelling on the tube towards central london you, you can get a good box room in around 300£/mnth. If you live in West london you can rent a 1 bed flat in 600£ which you can share with someone. Its expensive if you live in Zone 1 and 2 and some places down south are not safe or north even during the day. hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Either way I understand space is at a premium, but would prefer a smaller, older flat centrally located to a larger, renovated flat further out!


Size or age isn't really the issue. Your budget and your expectations just aren't realistic. 

This is a good reality check for you:



> Well I live on a budget of 500£/ month that includes everything food, travel, bills and whatever expenses. I live in West London which is zone 4 i.e. like 40 mins to zone 1 by tube.


----------



## josh.mathews (Apr 25, 2012)

well then you can live in a hostel near notting hill which can cost you like 10£/ night or around 100£/ week I think. now that is prime location.
well 500£ is my budget as the rest of it goes in partying....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nyclon said:


> She is not going to be able to afford any of those places on her budget.


I was thinking more of flat share/room in a house rather then her in an individual flat/apartment.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Crawford said:


> I was thinking more of flat share/room in a house rather then her in an individual flat/apartment.


That's what she's looking for. The neighborhoods that you listed are among the most expensive and desirable (well, maybe not Battersea) neighborhoods in London and there is no way she's going to find a room in Chelsea, Notting Hill or anyplace else that you named for £115/week. A more realistic budget for a room only in those neighborhoods would be _maybe_ if you're lucky, starting at £250-300/week or about £1100-1300/month which is more than double what she hopes to spend.


----------



## josh.mathews (Apr 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> That's what she's looking for. The neighborhoods that you listed are among the most expensive and desirable (well, maybe not Battersea) neighborhoods in London and there is no way she's going to find a room in Chelsea, Notting Hill or anyplace else that you named for £115/week. A more realistic budget for a room only in those neighborhoods would be _maybe_ if you're lucky, starting at £250-300/week or about £1100-1300/month which is more than double what she hopes to spend.


Well I never said she would find a room in Notting Hill for 100£/week, its highly unlikely unless you got some good contacts, but you ca live in a hostel in that price. Well search on google for rooms to share in london and there are more chances of you finding a good place. Also if you go upwards after Mile End on Central Line, you can usually find houses that are like 60£/week including lunch or dinner. i.e. still like 20 mins from central london. Look for places where Asians live, the houses are really cheap there and if they own the place they will provide you with Indian food as well which is a bonus. I lived in Upton Park for 3 months last year and paid like 55£/ week including food and all bills (i.e. electricity & water & council tax). Also you are coming during Olympics so expect the rent a bit higher coz these places are very close to the Olympic stadiums.


----------



## andyb85 (Apr 26, 2012)

CanadaCate said:


> I'm a young professional (female, mid-twenties) looking to move to London around August/September after many years of dreaming of London life and would love some advice on where I might look for a flat.
> 
> I prefer central locations, but am on a pretty tight budget, as I likely won't have a job before I arrive. I am open to a flat share with a maximum of one or two flat-mates, but hope to spend less than 500 pounds per month.
> 
> ...


I current live in SE London (Canary Whalf area) and I love it. It's much cheaper than central/west London and not as crowded. 

Not just rent but living cost is cheaper too e.g. council tax, food etc.


----------



## josh.mathews (Apr 25, 2012)

andyb85 said:


> I current live in SE London (Canary Whalf area) and I love it. It's much cheaper than central/west London and not as crowded.
> 
> Not just rent but living cost is cheaper too e.g. council tax, food etc.


Canary Wharf, you serious.. how much do you pay and what area???
and then what about traveling, are there good options available??


----------



## andyb85 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not saying living in Canary Wharf, surrounding areas such as Canada Water, Surrey Quays are very nice with big Tesco and Southwark park. 

If you work in Canary Whalf I seriously recommend living close to Canada Water. 1 stop to Canary Whalf + Jubilee line straight to centre (Green park, waterloo etc.) in 10-15 mins. 

I'm paying around £1000 pm for decent 1 bed flat. If you can pay aroudn £1200 mark you can have a very nice 1 bed + 1 study room flat.


----------



## josh.mathews (Apr 25, 2012)

andyb85 said:


> I'm not saying living in Canary Wharf, surrounding areas such as Canada Water, Surrey Quays are very nice with big Tesco and Southwark park.
> 
> If you work in Canary Whalf I seriously recommend living close to Canada Water. 1 stop to Canary Whalf + Jubilee line straight to centre (Green park, waterloo etc.) in 10-15 mins.
> 
> I'm paying around £1000 pm for decent 1 bed flat. If you can pay aroudn £1200 mark you can have a very nice 1 bed + 1 study room flat.


That is bloody expensive mate. I will have to earn a decent 1500£ at least then to survive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

josh.mathews said:


> That is bloody expensive mate. I will have to earn a decent 1500£ at least then to survive.


 I cant imagine anyone earning any less than £1500 a month (we are talking monthly and not weekly arent we??) surviving anywhere in London - unless they live like paupers???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

andyb85 said:


> I'm not saying living in Canary Wharf, surrounding areas such as Canada Water, Surrey Quays are very nice with big Tesco and Southwark park.
> 
> If you work in Canary Whalf I seriously recommend living close to Canada Water. 1 stop to Canary Whalf + Jubilee line straight to centre (Green park, waterloo etc.) in 10-15 mins.
> 
> I'm paying around £1000 pm for decent 1 bed flat. If you can pay aroudn £1200 mark you can have a very nice 1 bed + 1 study room flat.


She wants to pay £500/month bills inclusive so this is a little rich for her budget.


----------



## nereia (Jul 3, 2012)

andyb85 said:


> I'm not saying living in Canary Wharf, surrounding areas such as Canada Water, Surrey Quays are very nice with big Tesco and Southwark park.
> 
> If you work in Canary Whalf I seriously recommend living close to Canada Water. 1 stop to Canary Whalf + Jubilee line straight to centre (Green park, waterloo etc.) in 10-15 mins.
> 
> I'm paying around £1000 pm for decent 1 bed flat. If you can pay aroudn £1200 mark you can have a very nice 1 bed + 1 study room flat.


Hi! I'm also a female worker mid-twenties and I will be working in Canary Wharf, so I'm really interested in the areas you mentioned. I will go mid-August to find something and I'm interested in 1 bed flat around 1000 pounds like yours. 
In which agency or how do you find it? Which local agencies do you recommend me to look at? 

I was also looking Greenwich, what do you think? 

Thanks!!


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

Greenwich is very nice - Blackheath nearby even nicer. Avoid Lewisham, Bermondsey and Limehousev - all pretty grim. Canada Water area ok.


----------



## nereia (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you for your answer, 

I will have it in mind, what would you recommend me to look for a flat? Should I go directly to an agency? Should I look into websites like Gumtree? Both? 

I know renting a private is always cheaper than renting to an agency (at least here) but I'm a little concerned about the deposit money, 

Are there any agency more famous than the others for the good price/quality relation? 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont forget the 2012 Olympics doesnt finish til mid August, so up til then. rental property is gonna be out of bounds financially and I guess London will be chaos

Jo xx


----------



## nereia (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, Jojo I know it, that's why I'm coming after the Olympics, and before the Paralympics start.. I hope I can find something in that time..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

nereia said:


> Thanks, Jojo I know it, that's why I'm coming after the Olympics, and before the Paralympics start.. I hope I can find something in that time..


Things aren't going to aren't going to get back to normal until well after the Paralympics.


----------

